# envoi de codes DTMF corrects avec l'iPhone...



## Filou53 (26 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour.



J'ai un iPhone 5S (non jailbreaké).

Quand l'alarme de mon domicile se déclenche, elle envoie un message vocal en boucle sur plusieurs téléphones/gsm.
Pour arrêter la boucle, il suffit théoriquement de taper le 8 sur le clavier.
Mais voilà, avec mon iPhone, cela ne fonctionne pas !
(alors que cela passe avec mon vieux Nokia   )
Apparemment c'est une histoire de code DTMF 
( https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Code_DTMF )

Mais jusqu'ici je n'ai trouvé aucune solution...
Il y a quelques applis IOS qui produisent les codes nécessaires
(exemple: https://itunes.apple.com/be/app/tone-dial/id492704073?l=fr&mt=8 ou https://itunes.apple.com/be/app/dialpad-free/id385700923?l=fr&mt=8 )
j'ai pu tester avec un autre appareil

mais je n'arrive pas à les activer en même temps que je réponds avec l'iPho,e...

Quequ'un aurait une solution ou une idée ?

D'avance merci...


----------



## Filou53 (31 Janvier 2017)

Bonsoir.

Aucune idée sur le sujet ?
Cela marche avec des smartphones sous Android ??


----------

